# Things needed for nano planted tank?



## DancingBetta (Jun 28, 2007)

I may be getting a nano-planted tank and I need a list of things to buy for it (besides a tank, plants, and gravel.) I have fertilizer, CO2 and high-light actinic flouresent bulbs on the list. Anything else?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Actinic03 is all but useless in planted tanks. What you will need will depen on the plants you want to keep. There is no set list.


----------



## DancingBetta (Jun 28, 2007)

What kind of lighting should I get then that i can easily find at Petco or petsmart?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Again, lighting and setup will depend on the plants you want to keep.


----------

